# Rum Soaked Raisins Question



## gdaerin (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, 

I was wondering how long rum soaked raisins last at room temp.? Does anyone know?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't really answer as I usually make what I need about 24 to 72 hours before I have to use them.

I LOVE making these!! :smiles:


----------



## gdaerin (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I made these a couple of weeks ago, because I was going to use them in a cake. But, then I got impatient, and kind of forgot about them, and they've been soaking for about 3 weeks!

I figure, at this point, they're either really bad or really good! 

What's your favorite recipe to use these in?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I use them in carrot cake ALL the time!

Rum raisin fudge when I lived in PA! lol

and adult oatmeal raisin cookies!

The only way to find out is to eat one and see what happens..lol

Or throw them out and begin again!

You can also puree them and use as a side sauce..lol


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think they last forever unless the alcohol evaporates?

Think about fruitcake.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

One of my favorite ice creams is Rum Raisin.


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm certainly no expert on this subject, but based on my very general, common-sense understanding of food preservation, and a good bit of hygiene knowledge gained through many years working in healthcare, I'd say they'd stay good for a virtually indefinite period, as long as there is still alcohol present. Alcohol is commonly used as a preservative (think of tinctures, vanilla extract, etc.) and antiseptic (think of rubbing alcohol), and provides an environment that is toxic to most microorganisms.

And yes, the fruitcake reference was another good example! I have no doubt that, centuries after the extinction of humans, there will still be perfectly well-preserved fruitcakes on this planet, especially of the brandy-soaked variety (unless they're eaten by that other indestructible pest, the roaches:talk.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ditch the raisins, drink the rum :beer:

They should be fine - think of how cherry and apricot brandy is made, its gotta stay for a long time infusing, weeks or pref. months - as long as its sealed/covered well, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## laura amundson (Jul 3, 2016)

I have some raisins in rum I have kept in my refrigerator for ages. I would say more than a year (?) I'm not sure how many years. At ANY point would the raisins or the rum be unsafe to eat/use (in everyone's opinion)?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that everything goes nasty after some time. Oh ... I don't know ... 8 1/2 years may or may not do it ... but there is probably a natural date-code built in somewhere. For the cost of rum-soaked raisins ... I think I'm making a new batch.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I've kept them in the fridge for extended periods. Like others here I'd say they are pretty much indestructible as long as they are in alcohol.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

How long do raisins last at room temp? 

Most dried fruits have a moisture content of around 12%.

Water is life, and so is bacteria. With such a low water content most bacteria can't survive.

Which is why just about every culture in the world has dried fruit, vegetables, fish, meat, etc. in their diets for centuries...

So now you soak your dried fruit in booze, say 80 proof-- 40% alc. content, meaning the other 60% is water.

At room temp? I'd wager after a few months you'd get some fermentation, there's a lot of sugar in dried fruit.

No one says you can't hot pack (can) the stuff. Mind you in my house that stuff would never have time to go bad..........


----------

